# I picked out my baby! Meet Hektor :)



## Spiely (May 11, 2014)

I have been talking to a breeder for a few months about taking home one of her babies in August. I was anticipating the babies and they were supposed to be born a few days ago. Sadly, only one was born, and it was not alive. Momma is fine, but I was very disappointed that I'd have to wait four months or more before I took a baby home. Today she was showing me pics of babies she already has. One is five weeks old. I asked her if I could have him instead if waiting for the next litter, and she agreed. 
I will take Hektor home in the first week of July! 
I wanted a light boy but I love this fellow's mask. He is just beautiful to me.
She said he takes a moment to warm up but then he is quite lovely and very curious.
Does he look Algerian? 
I know he could change his colors but he is so adorable.


----------



## Spiely (May 11, 2014)

I'm trying to attach more pictures! Help?


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

He is precious!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Looks Algerian to me. That mask is dark and big. Keep us updated once he finishes quilling. I would love to know if he stays that dark. My little one was about that dark, maybe a grey instead of a dark grey but she is snowflaking now.


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

Isn't he a cutie! I would also like to see if he stays that dark. My baby was very dark as a baby, pretty cute. I always pictured myself with a dark colored, classic hedgehog. Well...She is a snowflake now and I love her tons!


----------



## Spiely (May 11, 2014)

I will definitely begin a picture rampage once I have him home with me and he gets adjusted. I already love him somehow! I wanted a light baby but his dark mask charmed me. We shall see how he quills out! I'd like him to stay dark but I'm sure I'll love him no matter what.


----------



## Kaddy (May 6, 2014)

I have a Hector too! He started off very dark he is 9 weeks old now and quilling, I was told he is a choc pinto, he looks like he has got a tad lighter in mask and quills, I posted a pic under "Hector and the pea"! Look forward to seeing more pics of your baby!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

What a little cutie  Masks always lighten up when they get older (not related to quilling, just gets lighter during their life) but how much depends on the colour and the individual hedgehog. Some keep quite a dark mask while it is barely visible on others.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

He is adorable. 
In my original "wish list" I wanted a darker hedgie but you will love the one you choose (or the one that chooses you.) 

I bet you can't wait!


----------



## Spiely (May 11, 2014)

I seriously cannot wait! I'm going on a family vacation I'm the meantime and I'm going to be like, "when can this torture end!" Even though I'll be at the beach. The closer you get, the longer the days feel! 
This boy as his color is looks like a grey or chocolate Algerian to me, but it's hard for me to tell what is a black nose and what is dark brown.
He also looks pinto? I know that can change, but he definitely has a white butt at the moment


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Nope not a pinto. See how dark the skin is beneath his white quills? Pintos have pink spots of skin that grow white quills. Snowflakes just grow white quills. As far as I know, a pinto stays a pinto, for life. Those pink skinned spots don't change. The darker quills on a pinto might though.


----------



## Spiely (May 11, 2014)

Ah, you're right. No pink skin on this fella. His lower half is just mostly white quills I suppose. Do hedgehogs sometimes snowflake in patches instead of all over?


----------



## Spiely (May 11, 2014)

Got another pick of him today! Look at his little bear face! I love him already, this is gonna be trouble.


----------

